# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  فيصل العجب تاريخ ناصع البياض وصاحب أعلى أرقام التهديف!!!

## طارق حامد

*

عميد مهاجمي السودان
 


انضم لفريق كوبر عام 1993م من رابطة المنتصر بكوبر وكان قريباً من التوقيع لنادي بري واجري معه عدة تدريبات إلا ان الاخوان بلال وتاج السر حولا مساره لنادي كوبر.. يعتبر من اخطر الماهجمين الموجودين في الساحه الرياضه ويمتاز بالطول الفارع والبنيه الجسمانيه الجيده التى تساعده بالاحتكاك مع المدافعين ويمتاز ايضا بالضربات الرائسيه والالعاب الهوئيه وفيصل العجب سيدو من مواليد 1977 ببحري ولقب بفيصل كوري الصغير واطلقه عليه والده تيمنا بنجم السوداني السابق فيصل كوري ويعتبرمن اهم النجوم في في المستطيل الاخضر هو وهيثم مصطفى ويعتبر العجب ثروة قوميه كرويه وهو خلوق وقليل الكلام داخل الملعب ولا يحتك بالحكام كثيرا ويعتبر من اهم ركااز المنتخب الوطني حيث يعول عليه الجمهور كثيرا في بطوله افريقيا القادمه 
ونتسال عن غيابه عن المنتخب ونتمى من الجهاز الفني من اقحام العجب في التشكيل هو وهيثم لان وجودهم زات اهميه بين الاعبين لان المنتخب يحتاج لخبراته ووجوده مهم للغايه لو لربع ساعه يفيد ويستفاد منه الاعبين الصغار في الكتيبه السودانيه ونحن نقبل على كثير من المعارك زات الاهميه على المستوى القاري والعالمي. هو احسن لاعب سوداني في عام 1999 و2000 و2001 و2002 و2003 و2004 و2005 و2006 و2007 و2008 و2009 و2010 في السودان انجازاته سجل فيصل العجب حافل ومليء بالانجازات علي مساري ناديه المريخ والمنتخب الوطني، فقد استطاع خلال فترة وجيزة ان يضع بصمته ويصنع تاريخا عريضا ورسم لوحة ستبقي للأجيال. ساهم بشكل فاعل في صعود المنتخب الوطني السوداني الي نهائيات بطولة العرب بالكويت وتصدر مجموعته في لبنان بالفوز علي موريتانيا والصومال والتعادل مع لبنان واحرز العجب ثلاثة اهداف في هذه التصفيات اثنان في مرمي الصومال والثالث في المرمى الموريتاني.إنجازاته مع ناديه المريخ حقق مع المريخ الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات على التوالي اعوام 99-2000-2001-2002م..الفوز ببطولة كأس السودان اعوام 2001-2005-2006-2008م.الفوز بلقب الهداف في بطولة الممتاز مرتين: عام 1999م برصيد «7» اهداف وعام 2005 برصيد «19» هدفاً.هداف القمة في الالفية الجديدة برصيد «5» اهداف.هداف السودان بصورة مطلقة في بطولات الاندية الأفريقية برصيد «12» هدفاً.احتفظ مع زملائه بسجل خال من الهزائم في «13» مباراة أفريقية لعبت باستاد المريخ امام كل من:- شباب بلوزداد.. فاز المريخ 2/ صفر- الاهلي المصري.. فاز المريخ 3/1- فيلا اليوغندي.. فاز المريخ 2/1- كانون ياوندي الكاميروني.. فاز المريخ 4/صفر- قرين بفلوز.. فاز المريخ 1/صفر- يوسكاف مدغشقر.. فاز المريخ 3/صفر- المقاولين العرب.. فاز المريخ 3/1- ريفينيو.. فاز المريخ 2/صفر- باماكو المالي.. فاز المريخ 3/صفر- سانت لوبوبو الكنغولي.. فاز المريخ 2/1- القطن التشادي.. فاز المريخ 5/صفر- الشلف الجزائري.. فاز المريخ3/صفر.أعاد المريخ إلى الانتصارات خارج ارضه بعد غياب عشرة اعوام وذلك بالفوز على مبالي هيروز اليوغندي 2/1 وعلى باورد دينموز الزامبي 2/1.. يذكر أن آخر انتصار للمريخ خارج ارضه حققه المريخ كان في العام 1990 عندما فاز على الصقور الليبي 3/صفر.رقم قياسي في التسجيل عام 2005م كان عام العجب فقد احرز فيه «32» هدفاً منها «19» هدفا في الدوري الممتاز اهلته لاعتلاء عرش الهدافين، بالإضافة إلى «4» اهداف في كأس السودان و«7» اهداف في المباريات الودية، وهدفين دوليين. لاعب بمواصفات خاصة جداً.. أي مدرب يتمناه في صفوفه لأنه لاعب صاحب مهام متعددة داخل الملعب... قناص.. يجيد الحركة في كل جبهات الهجوم.. هداف ماهر.. صاحب خلق رفيع داخل وخارج الملعب واحدًا من أكثر لاعبي كرة القدم شهرة في السودان. وبما السودان مقبل على منافسة يرجا منه الكثير ونزكر هدفه الاخير فى موريشص الذى يعتبر من احلى اهدافه مهاجم بمواصفات العجب يحتاج اليه السودان خاصة المنافسات المؤهله لكاس العالم وامم افريقيا اتمنى له التوفيق واحراز اهداف روعة حتي يعود السودان فى راس القمه الافريقيه وسبق ورشح من قبل الكاف من ضمن افضل 14 لاعبا افريقيا ويعتبر صاحب حركه لا تهدأ يدافع يهاجم يقاتل .. يلعب بكلتا قدميه يجيد صناعة الأهداف تماما كما يجيد تسجيلها بالرأس و القدمين .. تأبي نفسه أن يخرج من اية مباراة يخوضها من دون ان يضع بصمته سواء بالصناعه أو التسجيل و يكفي أنه في فترة قصيره مع المريخ استطاع ان يسجل اكثر من هدف ويعتبر من اميز المهاجمين الذين يمرون على المريخ والمنتخب ووصف بانه قيصر الكره السودانيه لوجوده المتميذ بالملعب وهو صاحب حركه لاتهداء ويكفي انه هداف المنتخب للان وهو ثاني مرعبي هجوم المريخ وهو لاعب مهاري وهذا مايميزه من مهاجمي السودان ويعول عليه جمهور المريخ كثيرا في البطولات القادمه وغيابه يضع اثار سلبيه على اداء فريق المريخ وهو من لاعبي الجيل الزري للكره السودانيه بل اصبح من اهم لاعبي المنتخب حفظك الله ياعجب ومازلنا نرجو منك الكثير.

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*عجب وليس فى الأمر عجب ...



الملك
والملوك بالإنجازات ...
*

----------


## سانتو

*والله 
هو الملك
لاعجب
هو القيصر
لاعجب
هو اللاعب الخلوق
لاعجب
لم يركل ولم يلفظ
هو العجب وليس فى الامر عجب
لاعجب

*

----------


## سانتو

*مشكور
واصل وداوم على نشر سيرته
حتى نوثق له فهو اسطورة 
زات جهات متعددة

*

----------

